# Reloading 45 Colt - NOT COWBOY ACTION



## Viscomm

I have a Ruger New Model Vaquero with a 4-3/4" barrel. It is chambered in 45 Colt. My primary bullet is a Berry 250 gr. copper plated FP. I have successfully loaded many rounds using Trail Boss. I understand that they are puff rounds intended for competition. However, even loaded to the maximum of 5.8 grs, the rounds are not very exciting to shoot. Therefor I would like to load some "normal" rounds with a bit more "fun factor."

I have many pounds of Alliant Bullseye and 2400. Given the large case, I am leaning toward 2400. However, I realize that the "New" Vaquero is nowhere as strong as the original Vaquero nor my 44 Magnum Super Blackhawk. I do not want to end up with a 45 Colt round that rips up my gun and my hand. So, I would like to load a lighter round with 2400.

All the books and reloading manuals caution against reduced loads with slower powders. Alliant's recipe for a 250 gr. LSWC is a max of 15.4 grs of 2400 which keeps the velocity below 1000 fps. However, I am considering a starting load if 13 grs. and working up in .5 gr. increments. Is this load too light to safely begin developing my recipe.

Also, I realize that there are around 250 powders out there. All of you probably have your favorites. But I would appreciate primarily your thoughts on how to use 2400 with the 45 Colt. After that, I would certainly like to hear your recommendations about other powders and recipes using a 250 gr. lead or plated lead bullet. Alliant Unique will certainly be mentioned somewhere but it meters so inaccurately that I would rather not use it.

In the meantime, I am not loading anything until I get some valued input.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## win231

Remember that a copper jacketed or plated bullet has more resistance down the barrel than a cast lead bullet. I wouldn't load them light because of the risk of a bullet stuck in the barrel. Berry's literature suggests using mid-range loads for their plated bullets. The light loads are meant for cast lead. I've made some very accurate loads for my older Vaquero with Titegroup powder & a 250 gr. cast bullet.

Looking at my 7th Edition Hornady Manual, they are only showing the faster-burning powders & velocities are all under 1,000 fps for 250-gr. bullets. My Accurate Arms Manual (from 2000) also doesn't show any loads over 929 fps for 250 gr. bullets - jacketed or cast. My Speer Manual #14 has a listing for 2400 with a 250 gr. Jacketed Bullet. It says "Maximum Charge: 15.0 grains & it also says _"Do Not Reduce." _Velocity is 826 fps. They warn against reducing the load probably because it can result in a stuck bullet.

The manual also mentions using only standard loads in the newer, smaller Vaquero.

I like to play it safe, so I only load standard-pressure loads in 45 Colt, even though I have the older, larger Vaquero. When I want more "Fun Factor," I shoot my 44 Mag or 500 S&W.


----------



## Viscomm

I loaded some 250 gr. Berry, plated FP, 45 Colt rounds. Used 13.0 gr. of Alliant 2400, This is 85% of Alliant's max charge according to their reloading manual (which quite frankly ... SUCKS!) Set the bullet for a a COL of 1.595" per Berry's recommendation.

They shot fine in my Ruger New Model Vaquero with a 4-3/4" barrel. Not too wimpy, not too snappy, and I did not feel that the revolver was being stressed. 1-1/2" groups at 40 feet! My concern is that, upon unloading, there was some unburned powder that feel out into my hands. Any idea why this would happen? Do I need to increase the charger to achieve complete ignition? Since the gun seemed to handle the 13 gr. charge, maybe I should try 14 (remember, the max charge is 15.4.)

Any thoughts or recommendations?

Just for the tally books ... I also loaded some 44 SPLs. 240 gr, Berry. plated FPs. Loaded them with Bullseye to the Alliant recommended MAX charge of 5.2 gr. and set the bullet to Berry's OAL spec of 1.475". Shot like a million bucks from a Ruger Super Blackhawk with a 7.5" barrel. Fun to shoot but no punishment.


----------



## win231

If the unburned powder fell into your hand during unloading, that means there was powder in the case that didn't ignite. Are you certain it was not just carbon particles? The unburned powder probably indicates that slower-burning powder doesn't work well in your particular gun. Or, perhaps 2400 works better in a _longer _barrel that keeps the powder burning longer. Loading manuals usually indicate the firearm & barrel length they used to test their loads. Perhaps their gun had a 7.5" barrel & that allowed more-complete ignition of the powder. Also, verify what type of primer is indicated in your manual for that particular load. Sometimes, a magnum primer will be indicated to produce a larger, hotter spark to ignite slower-burning powders which are harder to ignite. Increasing the charge would not help; it would likely mean more unburned powder.


----------



## Viscomm

I am sure it was unburned powder and it was not just a few grains. I am going to make a dozen at 13.9 gr. (-10%). I am not going any heavier. Actually, I wanted to minimize my powder inventory but if the 2400 has to be used "full load" to burn all the powder, then I will just abandon the 2400 experiment and move on. Maybe HP-38.


----------



## Viscomm

I loaded a dozen 45 Colt rounds with 13.9 grs. of Alliant 2400 and a 250 gr. Berry plated FP. Shot good, no particular issues, snappy but fun. Little if any residue upon reloading. I think this is as heavy as I am going to go with 2400 because I do not want to strip the plating off the bullets or stress my Vaquero revolver. "Thus endith the 2400 experiment."

Today I shot some 45 Colt rounds with 5.5 and 5.8 (max) loads of Trail Boss behind my old faithful Berry 250 gr. plated FPs. Both were great fun. The 5.5 was fine in the Vaquero and the 5.8s worked well in the Rossi R92 carbine. Maybe I will just stay with TB for 45 Colt however ...

I got a jug of HP-38. Next experiment!


----------



## win231

Trail Boss is one of my favorites. It works very well with cast bullets. I like it for 44 Mag loads around 900-1,000 fps. Fills up most of the case; no possibility of a double charge.


----------



## Freethought

2400 runs dirty , even more so with reduced loads. If you want something in that burn range as far as rate then try H110 ,N110 , WW296. The caveat being that highly reduced loads aren't recommended with any of 'em. Not real suitable for what you seem to want to do.

For your Vaquero you might want to try Unique ,ww 231, Red Dot , Universal, Trail Boss etc. As far as metering Unique , just weigh the damn loads. Bullseye will work but light charges in a case that has the capacity that .45 Colt does is at best a "make do"...... best to use medium charges and up , 6.3 to 6.8 grains behind a 250-260 grain cast should work well , some of the original factory loads in .45 colt were at the 6 to 6.3 grains level using Bullseye.

Neither powder you've got is really optimum for the chambering. If I were you I'd just bite the bullet and buy something else for the purpose you cite. Now if you wished to develop Bear defense loads for .45 colt that 2400 would have some utility , but a steady diet of them would do bad things to that New Model Vaquero eventually. If you ever wish to go that route though , yell as I've got some dandy loads up to a 355 grain cast moving at well past a thousand fps. Works quite nicely for dangerous game defense.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I use Universal for most of my .45 Colt loads. For +P loads I used Blue dot. Lately since BD is as far to find as a straight guy at a gay bar I've been using Longshot for higher power loads but I haven't tried it in a .45 Colt. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a shot. ( pun intended)

Paul


----------



## OldManMontgomery

If you can't make 2400 work the way you think it ought, and find a different powder: 

Unique has been recommended for the .45 Colt for many years. I suggest you find something in the middle (for handguns) range like Unique, or Powder Pistol or such. In my experience, HP38 (or W231) work well, but are too fast for best loads, much like Bullseye. 

Your Berry plated bullets seem to respond well to loading them as if they were lead. Use starting loads and so on. 

It sounds like your 2400 'light load' served you well.


----------



## jonjon

I use Red Dot in some of mine.


----------



## Mowgli Terry

As as an example, I have a copy of the most recent Western Arms loading manual. That source will give you information on a variety powders that work well in 45 Colt. I go with a medium powder along the lines of Unique. For me, Accurate #5 has made very satisfactory loads in 44 Special and 45 Colt. You may find fifty dozen different powders and bullets that work very well in 45 Colt. Bullseye and 2400 are pretty far apart in use. I think most of the suggestion here are for medium burning rate powder. I go along with this in my reloading. For the blaster loads Accurate #9 is the choice for my guns.


----------

